# Berliner Messe faulty recording



## Andrew B. (Oct 19, 2010)

This is about Naxos recording of Arvo Part's Berliner Messe. In 2009 I downloaded this from Classics Online. There is a noticeable loud sonic aberration that sounds like bad static at 1 minute 2 seconds into the Kyrie. I don't remember this from when I bought it. And I have not played again until tonight, which is when it really annoyed me. I can't redownload from Classics Online, so I decided to buy just the Kyrie from Amazon mp3 download to see if my copy got damaged on my computer.

I'm wondering if anyone else has this recording. If so, could you tell me if you are getting a strange sound at 1 minute, 2 seconds into the Kyrie. Also, whether you have the download mp3 or the CD.


----------



## Andrew B. (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, I don't know what to make of this now. Before I went to bed I listened to the copy that's sitting on my MP3 player. It's okay. No wonder I never noticed this before. But the copy on my computer is not. Maybe I will do some more testing.


----------

